# "Your Signature Here.." Branding Iron



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew 
if you just had posted a better picture from a little more distance 
and so we can read it without standing on the walls …. )

Dennis


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

ha yeah sorry about that i was in a hurry when i took that one! haha but it gets the idea across!


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

Very useful, thanks for the information.


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

Wondered how well these things worked. Thanks for trying it out and telling!


----------



## zindel (Feb 22, 2011)

It works really well, i just heat mine up with a hot plate and its a nice even heat.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

Good to know… I was looking at these from another company and they were indeed expensive-so I still don't have one.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I got one on the suggestion of Blondie and must admit once I had it I really liked it. Just never felt it was worth spending money on.


----------



## grenger (Mar 8, 2009)

Also available at Lee Valley

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=43462&cat=1,43456


----------



## Liberr (Aug 1, 2018)

> Good to know… I was looking at these from another company and they were indeed expensive-so I still don t have one.
> 
> - bvdon


Has anybody heard about Budget Brandings? They seem to grow pretty fast on instagram and their works looks okay too. I checked out their website www.budgetbrandings.com but Im not sure since they only opened in 2017.

Any feedback?


----------

